# I'm a couple days old.



## ross1990 (Oct 17, 2011)

Would just like to say hi to everyone...hope to learn a lot from yall.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 17, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ross1990* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ross1990 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## shayde (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome chum!


----------



## Mc_Shredded (Oct 17, 2011)

Whats good Bossman! welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 18, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brazey (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 18, 2011)

Get your research on bro!!!

Oh....welcome


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome to the crew!


----------



## flying-dragon (Oct 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ross1990 (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks yall... would this be a good place to say where im coming from and what my goals are and what i plan to do in the future n whatnot? and get get some well deserved criticism about anything i have to say... and if you think its a good time to go on my first cycle or wait longer and if its the right cycle for me. stuff like that?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 20, 2011)

only a couple days old and already posting on Ironmag... damn they're gettin younger and younger... 

jk bro, welcome to the forums!!! feel free to post up your stats/goals/etc. you may get more replies for specific questions if you post in different areas of the boards though - i.e. cycle advice, may want to post in the anabolic zone


----------



## ross1990 (Oct 20, 2011)

Gotta start young right!? lol but thanks bro ill take that into consideration.


----------



## tommygunz (Oct 20, 2011)

Read, read and then read some more. Welcome bro


----------



## ross1990 (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't really understand how I'm suppose to learn anything here when everytime i come here it has some pictures of girls then it turns into a thousand pictures... 30 minutes later im tired and dont feel like reading anymore.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 22, 2011)

ross1990 said:


> I don't really understand how I'm suppose to learn anything here when everytime i come here it has some pictures of girls then it turns into a thousand pictures... 30 minutes later im tired and dont feel like reading anymore.


stay out of anything goes and youll learn just fine......


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!



So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 25, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> stay out of anything goes and youll learn just fine......



Lmao!!!   Welcome buddy!


----------



## RULES (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi


----------

